# EVOC FR Enduro Team 16 L vs EVOC FR Enduro Blackline 16 L



## Fischi23 (19. Oktober 2017)

Hey,

suche gerade einen neuen Rucksack.

Stehe jetzt zwischen den o. g. Rucksäcken. Der einzige Unterschied den die beiden noch haben (außer die Farbe) ist das Air System.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Air System von EVOC gemacht? Lohnt sich der Aufpreis + die langweilige Farbe? Oder macht es keinen Unterschied ob ich das Air System habe oder nicht?


----------



## DansHampf (22. Oktober 2017)

Ich hatte den FR Trail und die Blackline Variante vor kurzem ausprobiert und mir gefiel der Hüftgurt der Blackline etwas besser.
Der Standard Gurt war doch schon recht dick, jedoch muss ich dazu sagen, dass ich noch keine Erfahrung auf dem Trail sammeln konnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fredo1893 (2. November 2017)

Ich klinke mich hier mal zum Mitlesen ein, falls noch weitere hilfreiche Infos kommen. Ich schwanke grade bei der Anschaffung des FR Enduro 16l und dem FR Trail 20l (jeweils Blackline). Mir geht es hierbei hauptsächlich um die Größe. Ich nutze auf den Hometrails derzeit noch ein uraltes Camelbak. Seit ich es etwas weiter bis nach Hause/zum Auto habe, würde ich gerne im Vergleich zu früher etwas mehr für Notfälle im Rucksack haben. Genrell reicht der 16l für 2 Stunden-Runden massig aus, doch will ich nicht einen Rucksack für die Alltagstouren kaufen und einen für Tagestouren (die ohnehin eher die Ausnahme sind), sofern das Volumen des 16l ggf. schon völlig ausreichend ist.
Für Tagestouren werde ich mich voraussichtlich auf Jacke, vielleicht ein Wechselshirt und den üblichen Kram (Minitool, Minipumpe, Schlauch, Verpfelgung, etc.) beschränken. Bei Klamottengröße "M" sollte da der 16l vermutlich passen oder wie sind eure Erfahrungen da?


----------



## clemsi (2. November 2017)

Was die Entscheidung 16 vs 20L anbelangt, ist dieser Thread vielleicht auch interessant:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/evoc.852499/

Einen großen Unterschied kann ich zwischen der klassischen Belüftung und der des Blacklines nicht feststellen - ich meine aber dass es beim Blackline schlichtweg etwas länger dauert, bis man ähnlich stark schwitzt wie mit dem klassischen Fr.
Ich würde aber wieder zum Blackline greifen- allein wegen dem besser belüfteten Hüftgurt und der langweiligen Farbe (ist übrigens meine Lieblingsfarbe....).


----------



## Fredo1893 (2. November 2017)

clemsi schrieb:


> Was die Entscheidung 16 vs 20L anbelangt, ist dieser Thread vielleicht auch interessant:
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/evoc.852499/
> 
> Einen großen Unterschied kann ich zwischen der klassischen Belüftung und der des Blacklines nicht feststellen - ich meine aber dass es beim Blackline schlichtweg etwas länger dauert, bis man ähnlich stark schwitzt wie mit dem klassischen Fr.
> Ich würde aber wieder zum Blackline greifen- allein wegen dem besser belüfteten Hüftgurt und der langweiligen Farbe (ist übrigens meine Lieblingsfarbe....).


Perfekt. Inhaltlich klärt das all meine Fragen. Danke!


----------



## GeorgeP (2. November 2017)

Fischi23 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> suche gerade einen neuen Rucksack.
> 
> ...




Hi ich habe den Enduro Team, der bauchgurt an diesem ist null luftdurchlässig was mich ehrlichgesagt echt stört. Stünde ich heute vor der wahl ich würde den blackline nehmen.


----------



## fone (3. November 2017)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Hi ich habe den Enduro Team, der bauchgurt an diesem ist null luftdurchlässig was mich ehrlichgesagt echt stört. Stünde ich heute vor der wahl ich würde den blackline nehmen.


Bergauf kann man den Bauchgurt auch nur locker/halb zu machen. Hab ich Sommer tatsächlich auch gemacht.


----------



## GeorgeP (3. November 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Bergauf kann man den Bauchgurt auch nur locker/halb zu machen. Hab ich Sommer tatsächlich auch gemacht.




Das mach ich ja auch, nur bei einem Neukaufen würde ich da jetzt drauf achten !


----------



## Masberg (3. November 2017)

Fredo1893 schrieb:


> Ich klinke mich hier mal zum Mitlesen ein, falls noch weitere hilfreiche Infos kommen. Ich schwanke grade bei der Anschaffung des FR Enduro 16l und dem FR Trail 20l (jeweils Blackline). Mir geht es hierbei hauptsächlich um die Größe. Ich nutze auf den Hometrails derzeit noch ein uraltes Camelbak. Seit ich es etwas weiter bis nach Hause/zum Auto habe, würde ich gerne im Vergleich zu früher etwas mehr für Notfälle im Rucksack haben. Genrell reicht der 16l für 2 Stunden-Runden massig aus, doch will ich nicht einen Rucksack für die Alltagstouren kaufen und einen für Tagestouren (die ohnehin eher die Ausnahme sind), sofern das Volumen des 16l ggf. schon völlig ausreichend ist.
> Für Tagestouren werde ich mich voraussichtlich auf Jacke, vielleicht ein Wechselshirt und den üblichen Kram (Minitool, Minipumpe, Schlauch, Verpfelgung, etc.) beschränken. Bei Klamottengröße "M" sollte da der 16l vermutlich passen oder wie sind eure Erfahrungen da?


Ich mache das sogar mit einem 10L FR Lite Race inkl. Werkzeug, Pumpe, Ersatzschlauch, Trinkblase, Wechselshirt und Wind-/Regenjacke im Sommer, leichtes Fleece im Herbst/Winter für nach der Tour, falls sie nicht vor der Haustür endet. Im Winter ist es dann mit randvoller 3l Blase etwas Spack, gibt sich dann aber, wenn man das trinken nicht vergisst. Auf Tagestouren im Sommer ist der Gopro Brustgurt samt Kamera manchmal auch noch dabei.


----------



## fone (3. November 2017)

Wenn man was Warmes und was Winddichtes mitnehmen will, dürfen es schon die 16L sein. Ich bekomme für eine Tagestour auch die 20L voll, aber da sind dann auch Luxusartikel wie Schminktäschchen und Fotoapparat dabei.


----------



## clemsi (3. November 2017)

Masberg schrieb:


> ... Im Winter ist es dann mit randvoller 3l Blase etwas Spack, gibt sich dann aber, wenn man das trinken nicht vergisst. ...



Der 16L Enduro ist mit voller 3L Blase wegen des gemeinsamen einen Hauptfachs auch schon gut ausgefüllt, im Gegensatz zum 20L -> letzterer schien mir (subjektiv) nicht 20%, sondern 50% mehr Platz zu haben (hat aber auch getrennte Fächer, das macht viel aus).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DansHampf (6. November 2017)

So, ich bin ja auch noch einen Bericht schuldig .
Mir gefiel der Backline echt gut, vor allem der Sitz war selbst bei Sprüngen hervorragend.
Belüftungstechnisch kann ich nur sagen, dass ich am Hüftgurt kaum, am Rücken aber schon gut geschwitzt habe (was aber natürlich der durch den Protektor bedingten Form schwer vermeidbar ist).
Platztechnisch kam ich ebenfalls hervorragend aus, wobei ich aber auch nicht allzuviel dabei hatte (etwas Kleidung und Zubehör, Trinkblase mit 2,5l gefüllt).
Wenn die Haltbarkeit das hält was man hier so liest, dann wäre es für mich eine klare Empfehlung!


----------



## Fredo1893 (6. November 2017)

DansHampf schrieb:


> So, ich bin ja auch noch einen Bericht schuldig .
> Mir gefiel der Backline echt gut, vor allem der Sitz war selbst bei Sprüngen hervorragend.
> Belüftungstechnisch kann ich nur sagen, dass ich am Hüftgurt kaum, am Rücken aber schon gut geschwitzt habe (was aber natürlich der durch den Protektor bedingten Form schwer vermeidbar ist).
> Platztechnisch kam ich ebenfalls hervorragend aus, wobei ich aber auch nicht allzuviel dabei hatte (etwas Kleidung und Zubehör, Trinkblase mit 2,5l gefüllt).
> Wenn die Haltbarkeit das hält was man hier so liest, dann wäre es für mich eine klare Empfehlung!


Du hast den FR Trail in der Blackline Edition genommen wenn ich das oben richtig gelesen habe oder ?


----------



## platt_ziege (25. März 2019)

nochmal rauspuhl...
ich habs ja auch immer noch nicht geschafft mich zu entscheiden.
deshalb die frage, ist der unterschied mit den bauchgurten bei der normalen und blackline ausführung wirklich so extrem?
also was die luftdurchlässigkeit angeht, als dann halt auch das schwitzen? merkt man das so deutlich? bisher hatte ich auch noch nix vergleichbares mit solch breiten gurt umme hüften.....


----------



## DansHampf (25. März 2019)

Also ich kann es halt nur vom Anprobieren sagen und mir schien die Blackline variante etwas angenehmer/leichter zu tragen, jedoch machen wir uns nichts vor - wenn man auf Betriebstemperaturen kommt, hilft auch der Blackline Gurt nicht gegen Schwitzen


----------



## platt_ziege (25. März 2019)

DansHampf schrieb:


> ...machen wir uns nichts vor - wenn man auf Betriebstemperaturen kommt, hilft auch der Blackline Gurt nicht gegen Schwitzen


deshalb bin ich ja immer skeptisch, denn das man bei den blackline wg den zusätzlichen mm tiefen lüftungsschlitzen (im nachgebenden schmaustoff!!!) weniger schwitzt, ist natürlich hanebüchener schwachsinn aus der marketingabteilung


----------



## DansHampf (25. März 2019)

Also vorallem die Teile am Rücken sind mMn schnurzpiepegal, da schwitze unabhängig der Version so oder so. Aber wie bereits gesagt, gefallen mir die Hüftgurte was besser, vorallem da ich den Rucksack auch für die Stadt/Arbeit benutze und er da doch schon was besser Ventiliert, sofern man nicht rumheizt wie ein irrer .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (26. März 2019)

In der Stadt braucht man doch keinen Hüftgurt. 

Ich würde sagen, den Blackline holt man sich wenn er einem besser gefällt und man bereit ist das Geld dafür auszugeben.
Wenn nicht, dann nicht.


----------



## platt_ziege (26. März 2019)

so, hab mich jetzt WEGEN für den trail entschieden


----------

